# Eco-complete or Florite



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

*Eco-complete or Fluorite*

Hey, I am going to be getting into the art of aquascaping soon and im trying to decided between the two. So I am wanting to know how everybodys experience with these products was?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Save your money and buy AquaSoil.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Is that comparable to the other two or is it way better?


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Why not mix the eco-complete with black florite?


----------



## roadrunner (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm also in the same boat as you and I asked people their opinion and choice between eco-complete or Aqua-soil. I've been recommended eco-complete by more people. It has been explained that is too expensive and maybe too advanced for beginner. Some people also recommending mixing both . 
I've been reading a lot about "the right" substrate and I'm probably confused same as you are. I think I finally made up my mind and I'm heading to the store this weekend to pick up some eco-complete. I start with easy plants and see how it goes. I will be happy if I can achieve steady healthy grow. 
Oh and I was also recommended to stay away from CO2 for a while and see how it goes without it because CO2 may complicate things a lot. I hope that helps.


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

Either eco-complete or flourite is fine. They both are inert lava rocks. If you want to grow plants with those substrates, you have to dose ferts or use root tabs. With aquasoil, the ferts and nutritions are already inside the soils.
I have experienced with eco-complete and flourite. My aquasoil are on the way


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for all the answers, they were all very helpful. I guess I am just going to have to research some more and go from there.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I've used Fluorite for years and like it. Easy to get at your LFS, too.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

On the 2 forums you will find that inert substrate is good and that adding fertilizers to the water is the way to go. That is not so. But you are not going to find good information how to do anything else. You will make a choice from 1 option. Your best bet is to try to self-educate yourself about how something called "El Natural" works and how the Japanese do planted tanks. These two are the common sense approaches. The information about the Japanese is scattered in a million posts.

If you are impatient like most folk you will jump into what most people do. When you start having big problems with algae remember that you are not feeding the plants from the roots. You will be doing what everybody does because others before them did it not knowing what better to do. Inert substrate and adding excessive amounts of fertilizers in your water is guaranteed to lead to algae. Both forums have had big and active Algae sub-forums for many years.

So, keep it fun and realistic and be as critical as you can or care to any advice.


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

Isn't it strange that most newbies start with inert/harder to grow substrates and 
the experienced use soil which is easier to grow?


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I was actually going to do soil but read that you have to replace it every year or so.


----------



## DeeJayA1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Set it up right the first time... Aquasoil all the way. I started out with eco complete... no complaints besides stem plants floating off ever now & then after replanting... but the plants didn't really grow better in it. With AS, it has plenty of nutrients for the plants to grow, where with the eco, i placed a ton of root tabs so that my plants can feed off the roots along with the water column. And if the initial price of going with AS scares you, it makes up for it by enabling healthy growth right from the get-go.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ya, I have been doing some reading and am going to do ether aquasoil or Potting mix.


----------



## mr greenjeans (May 24, 2004)

Eco complete over soil works great for me. Also have a tanks with flourite over soil. All tanks running for several years with either of these. No need to replace soil every year, the soil just keeps getting better as it accumulates mulm and fish waste. Don't be afraid of soil, it's not the nightmare you think it would be. With or without co2, your plants will grow. Throw some clay or laterite in the soil which will help to keep it together.

I personally would never use the miracle grow crap, miracle grow products are garbage. Just use plain old top soil from your yard.


----------



## Colorblizzle (May 16, 2013)

"El natural" or "NPT" is the way to go. Plants feed the fish, fish feed the plants. No CO2 or frets necessary. Start with a quality ORGANIC soil (no ferts added) about 1-1.5" deep and cap it with about another 1" of Eco-complete/fluorite/small gravel and your ready to plant! This setup should last you up to 10 years if done correctly. Google "walstad method planted tank"


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I realize this thread is somewhat inactive but I'm going to throw in my 2 cents for future readers.

I think there's a large degree of preference in this decision and "the right way to go" is not universal. 

El Natural is a lovely, easy, cheap approach. Having tried it for a few years, I can attest to the delight in growing fantastic plants without fancy substrates. Vacuuming your substrate is counter productive so it takes some of the work out. But you're not really going to enjoy exposed areas as much as densely planted ones (mulm and detritus blowing around) so consider creating dividers and using something coarse and inert that you can clean if open, clear areas are desired in your layout.

Conversely, it's very subjective to what's in your yard or what you choose to purchase. Store bought soil can be chock full of surprises (chemicals, floating bits, sticks etc). So can the stuff in your back yard (clay, rocks, bugs, glass etc). Jar tests are important. You will go through a cycle not too dissimilar to a filter cycle- your soil was previously relatively dry and was then submerged. Decomposition will take place, gas pockets will form, things will shift.... you get the idea. But this will pass and can be dealt with easily with some anticipation. Also, keep in mind how mud is made- you'll have a muddy tank every time you rearrange your layout. Soil is great for folks who are looking for truly natural appearance- and don't mind committing to one layout for a while.

Fluorite (I use Flourish) is very reliable- inertness is not a bad thing if you're beginning or even if you don't have the time to experiment with soils. Rinsing it sucks (and you WILL have to- the bags disagree but it's the difference between a couple hours before it settles or DAYS). It comes in different grain sizes- sand will end up everywhere but looks nice. It will cost you some money- but nothing crazy. And eventually the calcium and iron will max out and you'll have to consider replacing it in a few years.... but by then what are the chances you'll still be in love with the exact same set-up anyway? ;-) 

Lastly, take into account your local water. Some substrates affect pH and hardness. If you're starting with soft water and a high pH, you'll be increasing your problems by selecting a substrate that absorbs minerals from the water column (such as dolomite clay/kitty litter/saf-t-sorb and some other re-appropriated DIY materials). While the minerals will be absorbed by the substrate and in theory, directed to the plants, if you're running CO2 this could be a problem in causing rapidly acidified water (killing your invertebrates and fish).

I hope this helps- I've been around the block a few times on this issue myself and was considering Eco-Complete this time around (pool filter sand for the open spaces- I'm a neat freak). But I realize at this point no substrate is all things to all fish tanks and it's all a matter of picking what hassle is worth it to you.


----------



## cloud18 (Sep 7, 2009)

I mix my eco-complete with red flourite and it works great...the only issue is it's not acidic enough for some of the more demanding plants...You will need ro water for that..


----------



## fraviz (Oct 24, 2012)

Fluorite and Ecocomplete are basically the same.... but I like Ecocomplete looks better...


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Just tried EcoComplete- so easy to work with! Finally, something I don't have to rinse (for real!). No testimony regarding plant growth yet- I'll try to remember to add that in a while.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Emily6 said:


> Just tried EcoComplete- so easy to work with! Finally, something I don't have to rinse (for real!). No testimony regarding plant growth yet- I'll try to remember to add that in a while.


My favorite too for its ease. Load it will root tabs and it will be great.


----------



## j03yyung (Sep 16, 2013)

I have eco complete, its similar to your normal gravel sold at lfs. The price is good as well.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

So three months later, after installing Eco-Complete, I'm having problems with brown gunk growing on everything and plants rooting poorly. The gunk wipes off easily but the rooting issue is causing health issues with the plants.

I posted a similar whiny-ness on the filtration thread but I'm not thinking it's my tank circulation, filter build up, or water movement (I've played with all of that to no effect)- the only thing I changed was the substrate and now I have this problem. I added root tabs too for the record. Anyone else find this? Maybe it's too loose?


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Eco-complete or Fluorite*

I still have my tank set up with eco-complete for more than a year. The plants are still growing very well and rooting strongly.
The bad thing is it always has BBA algea growing on the leaves of the anubias or buces now and then. I think it happened when I rescaped and rearranged the plants.
I'm using dry ferts and pressured CO2...


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I changed over to Eco-Complete from Flourite 9 weeks ago and I believe it is a better product. Now I guess it depends on what path each aquarist wants to follow. I prefer a substrate where water can easily flow through it. Flourite packs down hard and is more resistant to water flow through it. It also dissolves into mud. Its a waste of time trying to rinse it.
But Eco-Complete does have one fault. Plants can easily break loose from it and need to be weighed down. So I potted all my plants using those plastic pots dealers use for their shipments. I used a heavier substrate to fill and hold down the plants. Eventually, the roots will find their way out of the pot through all the slits.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

So I realize now why I might not like Eco Complete- but I don't know for sure since I can't find mineral specs anywhere for this product.

Fluorite Black and the Onyx Sand have buffering abilities (this is what I used to have). I have super soft water so I think this was an asset I might be missing now.

Anyone know of a good source for Eco Complete specs? CaribSea's site doesn't have anything. :-(


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

The analysis is on the bag of Eco-Complete in ppm.

Iron 41,625...Magnesium 23,116...Calcium 33,065...Potassium 5,296...Zinc 77.7...Sulfur 360.8...Manganese 975.7...Sodium 12,910.9...Aluminum 43,152

Silicon 4,498.9...Chromium 49.7...Cobalt 33.4...Barium 336.9...Strontium 278...Nickel 32.8...Titanium 4,486.7...Vanadium 239...Lithium 8

Boron 2...Cadmium 1.6


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks! I long ago disposed of the bags and, as I mentioned, their website wasn't helpful.


----------

